# pkgdir

## kicus

dlaczego jak chce zainstalowac jakis pakiet w gentoo:

daje emerge -k nazwa_pakietu i mi wywala:

	You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package

dodalem do /etc/make.conf linijke: pkgdir="sciezka do pakietów" i nic..

----------

## muchar

Wklej tu `emerge info`

----------

## psycepa

 *kicus wrote:*   

> dlaczego jak chce zainstalowac jakis pakiet w gentoo:
> 
> daje emerge -k nazwa_pakietu i mi wywala:
> 
> 	You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package
> ...

 

a czy te zmienne nie powinny byc pisane duzymi literami ?

w sensie PKGDIR="blabla" nie jestem pewien ale to moze miec znaczenie....

----------

## muchar

Nie wiadomo, czy tak wpisal, czy to nie "literowka". Stad moja prosba o emerge info.

----------

## kicus

mam to wpisane duzymi literami. nie moge wkleic emerge info poniewaz gentoo ktore instaluje jest na innym kompie a z niego nie mam jak go po poristu przesłac. wiec a co moze tu chodzic?

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kicus wrote:*   

> mam to wpisane duzymi literami. nie moge wkleic emerge info poniewaz gentoo ktore instaluje jest na innym kompie a z niego nie mam jak go po poristu przesłac. [...]

 

Zawsze można zrobić $ emerge info > jakiś_plik i później przesłać go chociażby przy pomocy scp.

----------

## muchar

@kicus: nie majac zadnych w sumie informacji, oprocz tego ze "nie dziala", to niewiele mozna chyba Ci pomoc... Musisz sie bardziej postarac. Rozumiemy Twoj dramat, ale zrozum tez innych uzytkownikow tego forum...

----------

## kicus

udalo sie wygrzebac to emerge info (troszku bawienia ale udalo sie):

```
emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies   

*** You need to adjust PKGDIR to emerge this package.

```

SKLEJONE

chyba chodzilo o to emerge info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pl fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 ithreads jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_pl linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

od raku: prosiłbym o używanie opcji ZMIEŃ/EDYTUJ w celu dopisania czegoś do ostatniej wypowiedzi. Wyniki działania komend ładniej wyglądają w znacznikach [ CODE ]

sklejono dwa posty, dodano znaczniki [ code ]

----------

## BeteNoire

Twój PKGDIR wskazuje na katalog źródeł a nie katalog paczek. No, chyba, że trzymasz wszystko "w kupie", ale to dziwny pomysł.

----------

## kicus

skopiowalem z plyty gentoo stage3 z folderu /distfiles/packages/All wszystkie plliki do /usr/portage/distfiles. no wiec no proponujesz zrobic zeby to dzialalo?

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie taki bajzel że tak powiem robi się gdy sie wie co sie robi  :Razz:  Naprawde nie łatwiej było poprostu rozpakować stage'a ? :]

 *Quote:*   

> dodalem do /etc/make.conf linijke: pkgdir="sciezka do pakietów" i nic..

 

U mnie wskazuje na 

```
PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"
```

, może o to biega :]

----------

## jodri

W tym katalogu pkgdir masz paczki binarne czy zrodelka?

----------

## Yatmai

Paczki tbz2, a więc binarki :]

----------

